# drying peppers



## buckslayermichigan (Jan 7, 2003)

just wondering if anyone ever tried to dry peppers in the oven. i have a gas stove and im going to try to dry habeneros,cheyyene,red chilis any help would be appreciated thanks jeff


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I use a dehydrator that I got for Christmas a few years ago. Before that I was slicing them down the side and stringing them up in the kitchen.


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Jeff, I cook in Chili Cookoffs, and dry all my own peppers,,,, Cut them down the middle, leaving seeds intact, then place on oven racks if big enough or use screen so they dont fall through.... your pilot light should be good enough to dry them, or if you have a electric ignightor, put the stove on the lowest setting and leave the oven door cracked a bit,,,,, should only take about 4 hours till done!!!!


----------



## Labrat (Apr 7, 2003)

If you are going to dry very hot peppers like the habeneros you will be better off buying a dehydrator and drying them in the garage not in the house. When you have good habeneros drying in the house you tend to get the gas chamber affect, your eyes tear up, nose runs and you have a hard time breathing.

If you like jerky there is a very good recipe in a cookbook titled "Smoke and Spice".


----------

